
Show HN: Mobile Facially Projected AR Video Chat - laser
https://www.animet.world/
======
laser
AR Animoji Mode:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9TaZjMc1hw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9TaZjMc1hw)

